# Taylor County



## Condor (Oct 18, 2004)

Had a perfect opening weekend.   Weather was great, not too hot or cold, very little wind.  4 Hunters shot 3 does, could have shot 10 -12 does easy.  2 of the hunters did not want to shoot a doe.   Saw deer every time on the stand, they started moving about 9:30 on Saturday morning.


----------

